# need some help ! skinny baby goat no clue what to do help !!!!



## gamegirl3388 (Mar 4, 2012)

ok so I was wanting some goats and my Mom brought one with her when she came to visit total suprise ! this baby was born some time in december he skinny and skitish I'm sure his 100+ mile ride didn't help any of this he has poo stuck all over the back of his legs and stuff I thought I saw a little blood but I'm not sure all this is why I was wanting to get a couple of adult goats lol so I could learn because I have no experience with goats at all !!! so I got him so goat pellets and some hay he has had no shots or anything I'm getting them tomorrow and some wormer I don't know what else I should do to help him gain weight and all any advice and info would be greatly appreciated as now my kids have named him so if anything happens to him they're going to be very upset ! we will be finding him a friend this week so he's not lonely right now he's living with the chickens till we get him a friend ! oh and I'll be taking a bm sample to the vet tomorrow also just to see if he has that cocci stuff lol


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

the shots and especially the wormer will probably go a LONG way towards helping that fella fill out.  Good hay, minerals and feed will go the rest of the way.  Be sure to check his eyelids for anemia.  If they are white or nearly white, he will need some red cell.  You can get that at the feed store.   

Good luck with your new "baby".


----------



## gamegirl3388 (Mar 4, 2012)

thank you ! I have a pic now lol trying to decide what breed he is too lol I'll pick up some redcell tomorrow too I'm just totally lost I've never had a goat ! lol


----------



## Horses? I say yes! (Mar 4, 2012)

Awww he's absolutely adorable!  I think he may have some Alpine in him, his coloring reminds me of an Alpine. I'm not so good with breed guessing, but that is what he reminds me of.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 4, 2012)

I would definately have fecal done on him, esp if you thought you saw some blood.


----------

